# New soap photos



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

One of my new soaps, peppermint, a popular one for me.
Cheers!

[/img]


----------



## Lynnz (Jun 20, 2011)

Cody these are really beautiful :0)


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Jun 20, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## HeartToHeart (Jun 20, 2011)

I love the pink! Really pretty! What did you use for color?


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jun 21, 2011)

Gorgeous looking soaps!  Love the colour, swirls and fluffy looking tops!


----------



## saltydog (Jun 21, 2011)

Stunning, Cody, really beautiful!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

HeartToHeart said:
			
		

> I love the pink! Really pretty! What did you use for color?



I used a liquid colorant called, red raspberry.  

Cheers!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jun 21, 2011)

They're lovely Cody. Peppermint is delicious.  :wink:


----------



## saltydog (Jun 21, 2011)

Cody did you use titanium dioxide to get that whiteness?


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 21, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

saltydog said:
			
		

> Cody did you use titanium dioxide to get that whiteness?



Yes I did, I love the black and white soap that you display with your name, is it one that you have made?  It looks so crisp, what is your secret?
Cheers!


----------



## saltydog (Jun 21, 2011)

> Yes I did, I love the black and white soap that you display with your name, is it one that you have made?  It looks so crisp, what is your secret?
> Cheers!



Ah, thanks, going to try that myself!
And ty, my secret for a crisp looking soap is m&p! LOL- I love m&p soap, the one in my avatar is a coconut cream scented loaf I made not too long ago


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Jun 23, 2011)

Very nice cody.  Pink is my fav colour in soap


----------



## Elly (Jun 23, 2011)

Love the colors and the swirl


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL SOAPS! I am jealous!!!


----------



## craftgirl08 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Pretty!*

Wow, LOVE the colors.  These are soo pretty.  I just ordered a "Raspberry Cheesecake" fo and this would be the perfect colors for it.


----------



## coral (Jun 27, 2011)

Lovely looking soap


----------



## llineb (Jun 28, 2011)

The tops are beautiful!!!


----------



## ewenique (Jun 29, 2011)

Pretty, pretty pink!


----------



## dogwoodrose (Jul 24, 2011)

I like how you made the top of your bars fluffy and swirly. What is that technique called?


----------

